# 3 separate ads in 2 days on CL



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*Found these on Pittsburgh CraigsList, thought I'd pass along in case someone would be interested. Have e-mailed rescue list to each one.*

full blooded golden retriever


Golden Retriever Female


Golden Ret


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

None of the links are working any longer. Wonder what is up?


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

*list of items for sale and services the advertisement of which is not permitted on craigslist:
*

Household pets of any kind including but not limited to dogs, cats, primates, cage birds, rodents, reptiles, amphibians, fish. Re-homing with small adoption fee OK

craigslist | about > prohibited items


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Butler County Humane Society*

Here is a gorgeous 2 year old female Golden Ret. at Butler County Humane Society!! I emld. the Pennsylvania GR Rescues for her!!


Beautiful Golden Retriever Mix - ARIEL is Available for Adoption


Beautiful Golden Retriever Mix - ARIEL is Available for Adoption (Butler County Humane Society)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-05-04, 1:18PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ARIEL is a 2-yr. 1-mos. old female Golden Retriever Mix. She's spayed and vaccinated and ready to be adopted. 

This lovely girl was found shopping at a Sheetz on Saxonburg Road. There is evidence that gentle Ariel has already been a mom. She may be a bit timid around strangers, but she seems very comfortable around other dogs. Perhaps you are the one who can reassure Ariel that it is her turn to be pampered. 

If you have any questions about ARIEL, please the Shelter at 724.789.1150. 

Please stop by The Butler County Humane Society and meet this lovely girl as well as some of the other residents and see if one might be a fit for your family. 

BUTLER COUNTY HUMANE SOCIETY 
1015 Evans City Road 
Renfrew, PA 16053 
724.789.1150 
visit: Butler County Humane Society : Home to see a complete listing of pets available for adoption. 

Shelter Hours 
M/W/F: 11AM-4PM 
Tues./Thurs.: 11AM-5PM 
Sat/Sun: 10AM-5PM 



•Location: Butler County Humane Society


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

That's in western PA.


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

unaffected said:


> None of the links are working any longer. Wonder what is up?


 
*First one was flagged, the other two were removed by author. Maybe they found homes for them.*


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

gottaBgolden said:


> *First one was flagged, the other two were removed by author. Maybe they found homes for them.*


 as per my above post, to avoid puppy mills from propagating over the Internet many sites like craigslist do not allow this type of advertising. 



> *list of items for sale and services the advertisement of which is not permitted on craigslist:
> 
> 
> Household pets of any kind including but not limited to dogs, cats, primates, cage birds, rodents, reptiles, amphibians, fish. Re-homing with small adoption fee OK
> ...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ariel*

Ariel is still available for adoption at Butler County Humane Society in Renfrew, PA.

Animal Details


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ariel*

DVGrr Checked with the shelter and they told them that Ariel has been adopted!!!


----------

